# Ralink 3573 / Cisco AE3000: Cannot scan for APs.

## galanom

Hi!

I downloaded official drivers (rt2800usb does not support rt3573), deselected (and blacklisted) all ralink stuff in the kernel, compiled and installed.

I get an ra0 interface (and not a wlan0).

With iwconfig:

```

ra0       Ralink STA  

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  invalid crypt:0  invalid misc:0

```

When I hit scan in wicd, I find no APs in range, and iwconfig says

```

ra0       Ralink STA  ESSID:""  Nickname:"RT2870STA"

          Mode:Auto  Frequency=2.412 GHz  Bit Rate:1 Mb/s   

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality=10/100  Signal level:0 dBm  Noise level:0 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

And led flashes as I was indeed connected. With an other kernel I had ESSID="11n-AP" but there is no such AP. And what is this Nickname field?

My dmesg has this stuff:

```

[  164.442669] RTMP_TimerListAdd: add timer obj ffffc90005aa56b0!

[  164.442678] RTMP_TimerListAdd: add timer obj ffffc90005aa5728!

[  164.442682] RTMP_TimerListAdd: add timer obj ffffc90005aa57a0!

[  164.442687] RTMP_TimerListAdd: add timer obj ffffc90005aa5638!

[  164.442692] RTMP_TimerListAdd: add timer obj ffffc90005aa54d0!

[  164.442695] RTMP_TimerListAdd: add timer obj ffffc90005aa5548!

[  164.442699] RTMP_TimerListAdd: add timer obj ffffc90005a6f9b8!

[  164.442703] RTMP_TimerListAdd: add timer obj ffffc90005a5e828!

[  164.442707] RTMP_TimerListAdd: add timer obj ffffc90005a5e8a8!

[  164.442710] RTMP_TimerListAdd: add timer obj ffffc90005a6fb48!

[  164.442715] RTMP_TimerListAdd: add timer obj ffffc90005a6f8c8!

[  164.442719] RTMP_TimerListAdd: add timer obj ffffc90005a6fac8!

[  164.444755] -->RTUSBVenderReset

[  164.444871] <--RTUSBVenderReset

[  164.674355] Key1Str is Invalid key length(0) or Type(0)

[  164.674387] Key2Str is Invalid key length(0) or Type(0)

[  164.674418] Key3Str is Invalid key length(0) or Type(0)

[  164.674449] Key4Str is Invalid key length(0) or Type(0)

[  164.675189] 1. Phy Mode = 5

[  164.675715] 2. Phy Mode = 5

[  164.675721] NVM is Efuse and its size =3c[3c0-3fb] 

[  164.790019] 3. Phy Mode = 5

[  164.793520] AntCfgInit: primary/secondary ant 0/1

RTMPSetPhyMode: channel is out of range, use first channel=1 

[  164.852395] MCS Set = ff ff ff 00 01

[  164.863765] <==== rt28xx_init, Status=0

[  164.865521] 0x1300 = 00064300

```

My kernel is 3.6.1-pf, i have compiled CONFIG_IPW2200=m because i could not compile ralink driver without that (!!!) and CONFIG_IWLWIFI but nothing below CONFIG_RT2X00

Any idea?

----------

## DONAHUE

```
ls /lib/firmware/rt2870.bin
```

if not present  *Quote:*   

> emerge linux-firmware

 

http://www.ralinktech.com/en/04_support/support.php?sn=501 driver came from here?

 *Quote:*   

> ESSID="11n-AP"

 name of somebody's router's network

Nickname:"RT2870STA" is leftover name for the NIC for which driver was developed several years ago.

 *Quote:*   

> [*] Networking support  --->
> 
> -*-   Wireless  --->
> 
> --- Wireless                                                    
> ...

 

```
iwlist wlan0 scan

emerge iw

iw dev ra0 scan
```

 does either pick up your router?

set wicd -> preferences -> WPA_Supplicant driver -> nl80211

----------

## galanom

Yes, I have installed firmware from sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20120924

Yes, driver was from this site.

No! This is not a real AP. There is no 11n-AP network in range, my other wifi card does not see it, and it just appears there always and immediately

Kernel config:

I cannot find Wireless extensions sysfs files

"Common routines for IEEE802.11 drivers" are mandatory compiled in (marked {M})

```

 # iwlist wlan0 scan                                                                                                                 

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.

# iwlist ra0 scan                                                                                                                

ra0       No scan results

# iw dev ra0 scan                                                                                                                    

command failed: No such device (-19)

# iwconfig ra0                                                                                                                      

ra0       Ralink STA  ESSID:"11n-AP"  Nickname:"RT2870STA"

          Mode:Auto  Frequency=2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:1 Mb/s   

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality=10/100  Signal level:0 dBm  Noise level:0 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

# ifconfig ra0

ra0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet6 fe80::22aa:4bff:feea:9ba0  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 20:aa:4b:ea:9b:a0  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 9524  bytes 968040 (945.3 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

# iwlist wlan1 scan | grep ESSID                                                                                                    

                    ESSID:"Auberge"

                    ESSID:"FreeWifi_secure"

                    ESSID:"dlink"

                    ESSID:"FreeWifi"

                    ESSID:"FreeWifi"

```

Note that my wlan1 does not detect any 11n-AP essid. Also note that I have not received a single byte from ra0. How did it connect?

Some output from dmesg:

```

[  139.761936] CfgSetCountryRegion():CountryRegion in eeprom was programmed

[  139.761955] CfgSetCountryRegion():CountryRegion in eeprom was programmed

```

Actually I did not configured any country.

```

RTMPSetPhyMode: channel is out of range, use first channel=1 

```

Note missing of timing info. Why does it use ONLY channel 1? Actually the AP I wish to connect is at channel 13.

```

# iwlist wlan1 scan| grep '(Channel'                                                                                                

                    Frequency:2.467 GHz (Channel 12)

                    Frequency:2.467 GHz (Channel 12)

                    Frequency:2.472 GHz (Channel 13)

                    Frequency:2.467 GHz (Channel 12)

```

(wlan1 is my onboard intel iwlwifi card) - there are no channel 1 networks.

----------

## swimmer

@galanom: if you run "make install" after compiling the driver from the Ralinktech site it installs an example config file in /etc/Wireless/RT2870STA/. This file contains the SSID you're seeing all the time. Try to modify this RT2870STA.dat to your likings or otherwise remove it completely to see what happens ...

HTH

swimmer

----------

